

Ranbaxy's fraudulent practices may have jeopardised millions of lives - fakeer
http://www.thehindu.com/business/Industry/a-deception-most-foul/article4753453.ece

======
fakeer
_On one occasion when Dr. Spreen mentioned her concerns about the quality of
Ranbaxy’s AIDS medicines for Africa an executive reportedly said, “Who cares?
It’s just blacks dying.”_

Sounds eerie!

